# Kennel cough or reverse sneezing or??



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I posted on chat about my dogs reverse sneezing since being home boarded. I've listened on YouTube and I still think they are sneezing, but is there a way to be sure? I'm going to try and get an appointment at the vet's tomorrow as they never did it as much as they are now. My biggest concern is they have somehow damaged their trachea whilst there.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

To me, reverse sneezing is through the nose, unless I've completely misunderstood what reverse sneezing is! Kennel cough is fairly obvious and phlegmy, my lot have had it just the once now, and it was pretty obvious.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

There's no phlegm. They sound like they can't catch their breath and they both stand still whilst they do it. I do the covering of the nose and stoking their neck, but it doesn't seem to help. It just is strange that they are both doing something on a regular basis that rarely ever happened before they were boarded.


----------



## sopott (Dec 30, 2012)

snoopy did something like that for a while, and i was really worried about kennel cough. turns out i was walking him more on the lead and he bruised his windpipe from pulling so much (silly mutt). i got him a chest harness, and all is well...


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok, it might be worth treating it like a KC similar infection? I used manuka honey with my lot, you can use benylin, but with a fit, healthy dog, then they should come through it fairly quickly IF it is an infection. To me, there's no harm in adding some manuka honey, or benylin, I think it's the kiddies one you use but hopefully someone else can advise, as I simply used the honey. Tau was the worst affected and I starved her for about 36 hours at one point because anything she ate, she chucked up, simply from coughing and *reaching*.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Thanks. She walks on a harness and he walks to heel, so if it is caused by pulling it was caused whilst there. Luckily neither have been sick. I don't has either of those items in the house unfortunately.


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> There's no phlegm. They sound like they can't catch their breath and they both stand still whilst they do it.* I do the covering of the nose and stoking their neck, but it doesn't seem to help.* It just is strange that they are both doing something on a regular basis that rarely ever happened before they were boarded.


Kennel cough is a virus on its own right & nothing to do with 'coughs or colds' as we see in humans, its unrelated to those things.

Kennel cough sounds like it comes from the throat & is usually treated with anti biotics from your vet, it clears up with a course in around 3 or 4 days, in younger dogs but seems to hang on for maybe a couple of weeks in older dogs, in older dogs it takes a lot out of them. If my dog was showing the things you describe I would have her to the vet ASP, I don't really recognise what you wrote as something I am familiar with.

I would not cover their nose or tamper with them until you get a full diagnosis.
.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Heidi rarely reverse sneezes but she's just getting over kennel cough and is doing it more than normal


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Normal honey would do fine for tonight, if you've got fit healthy dogs, all the vet will do is prescribe anti biotics at most, at least, will tell you to keep an eye on them if it is KC.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

All my 3 had this 3weeks ago, sneezing outwards through their nose's not reverse sneezing in their cases and very wet watery nose's and lethargic but no coughing.

One of them did reverse sneeze in the garden when she was running around and getting a little breathless.
I gave them a half teaspoon of benylin once a day and that helped clear their nose.
It lasted about a week for each of them but all clear now.

We went to a country fair 4days before the sneezing started and they all drank from a large drinking sink provided by the show for the dogs and I believe they picked up something from the water bowl

They wont be doing that again.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm just the other side of the Tamar Mollymo so it could be doing the rounds in our area. 

Heidi started on Friday. 
I've been giving her Manuka Honey and homeopathy
By Saturday lunchtime she perked up and has been improving rapidly ever since. Just a couple of reverse sneezes today.

She didnt get runny eyes or nose, she had the cough instead(luckily not at night)


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Thanks. I'm seeing the vet tomorrow and will see what she says.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

My older dog, a Yorkshire Terrier called Sam, is prone to reverse sneezing. He was really bad with it eight weeks ago after having his booster and the kennel cough vaccine. He would have continuous sneezing/coughing for forty five mins at a time. We took him the vets he had an upper respiratory infection and needed antibiotics for a week.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I couldn't get an appointment until tomorrow. She asked if it was kennel cough, but it really doesn't sound like a cough. It is more like a reverse sneeze and they gasp for breath and then they are fine. My cross doesn't do it very often and it is my yorkie that does it the most. Hopefully it isn't anything contagious. She said to give them children's cough medicine and I assume it won't hurt them if it isn't a cough. She didn't say how much though.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Mine never had a cough as I said and I gave them half a t/spoon per day of adult benylin
All Golden retriever's if that helps with dosage amount.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I'm just the other side of the Tamar Mollymo so it could be doing the rounds in our area.
> 
> Heidi started on Friday.
> I've been giving her Manuka Honey and homeopathy
> ...


Poor Heidi, Im glad she is getting better.
Mine have never had anything like this before
It started very soon after the fair, so can only assume that's where they got it and there was loads of dogs there.
One had it and the others followed, but the sneezing was very bad and when they did sneeze their noses were hitting the floor it was that bad

Never mind all well now.
As you say picked up some bug or other doing the rounds


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

The 'cough' isn't always a cough as we would cough more like a sneeze crossed with hiccups. Their head comes forward as though they are going to vomit. Sounds like a upper respiratory infection picked up at the kennels or even an allergic reaction to something at the kennels. My Sam makes the same mouse when they cut the grass where we walk. Your doing the best thing going to the vet. As I said my Sam was given antibiotics and an antihistamine jab it took a couple of weeks but it eased off. He still does it on and off.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Thanks. I had a look at the cough medicines, but as she is so tiny and I'm not sure what it is I decided against it. I bought some honey as at least that won't cause any problems and they both like it. I tried the vet again to see if there was a cancellation but have to wait until 5 tomorrow. They both seem fine in themselves so hopefully be ok. I feel guilty I didn't realise sooner that it wasn't just reverse sneezing from them being bothered about being home boarded. She must have noticed something was up or seen it in her own dogs and she didn't say anything.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Heidi's cough sounded like she had something stuck in her throat. We thought she'd been sniffing around the parrot cage and got a sunflower husk caught in her throat - until she started producing white froth. 

Thankfully she's back to her old self now


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Neither of them have temperatures and they don't have amy mucus. The vet has given them antibiotics although she didn't seem to know if it was kennel cough and said he was sneezing a bit.


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> Thanks. I had a look at the cough medicines,


You should never give your dog medication for humans unless your vet outright approves it as safe for dogs.
.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Here's a kennel cough remedy Ceearrott a member that used to come here regularly recommended.

Kennel cough treatment

Tried and tested many many times over.

One good dollop of honey (buy the best you can afford, Manuka is the best)
One good dollop of blackcurrant jam
Mix with a little cooled boiled water
Add 1-2 drops of teatree essential oil or eucalyptus essential oil
Give a dessert spoon size to dog as a dose
Dose as often as necessary, there is nothing to 'overdose' on.

Count a dessert spoon size dose as for an adult dog ranging from collie size to giant breed size. Reduce dose if dog is smaller.

Coughing will either cease in 3 -4 days or will not appear at all.


----------

